
Learning from building a React Native app - zmxv
http://blog.zmxv.com/2015/09/what-i-learned-from-building-react.html
======
tempodox
I don't understand what “native” is supposed to mean for a JS (web?) app. It
seems rather senseless.

~~~
rajington
the ui is native

~~~
tempodox
You mean, like, everything that runs in your browser has a “native” UI (namely
that of your browser)? That seems to make the term “native” mean nothing at
all. What runs in your browser and doesn't use your browser's UI?

~~~
Rockslide
React Native apps don't run in a browser. That's kind of the whole point...

